# 

## Redakcja

*Drodzy Forumowicze,
zakończyliśmy aukcję. Aukcja to życzenia z Forum, by Święta były radością i dawaniem. Tego Wam życzymy: radości życia, radości otrzymywanych od bliskich i dawania innym tego, co komu potrzeba. 
Wesołych Świąt, pomyślności w Nowym Roku - udanego budowania i szczęśliwego życia we własnym domu!

*

----------


## Kendra

Dziękuję za życzenia!
Redakcji oraz wszystkim Forumowiczom również składam najlepsze życzenia świąteczne: przede wszystkim zdrowia, radosnego rodzinnego czasu, uśmiechu i ciepła w domowym ognisku. A w Nowym Roku wszelkiej pomyślności, żadnych problemów na budowach, szybkiego zamieszkania w swoich nowych/ remontowanych czterech kątach i oby w nich zawsze panowała miłość i szczęście  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

_Redakcji, Forumowiczom oraz moim adwersarzom życzę pogodnych pełnych ciepła rodzinnego Świąt Bożego Narodzenia i wszelkiej pomyślności w nadchodzącym Nowym Roku_ _2018.
__Pozdrawiam świątecznie._

----------


## EDZIA

*Życzę zdrowych, ciepłych i radosnych Świąt wszystkim Forumowiczom i Redakcji, wszelkiej pomyślności i cudownej rodzinnej atmosfery! Niech Nowy Rok przyniesie Wam szczęśliwe i pogodne chwile i każdego dnia uśmiech niech gości na Waszych twarzach a w sercu ciepło, wokoło dobrzy ludzie!*

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

_Redakcji i Forumowiczom życzę pogodnych pełnych ciepła rodzinnego Świąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz  wszelkiej pomyślności  nadchodzącym Nowym Roku_ _2020.

Pozdrawiam Świątecznie._

----------

